

Ask HN: Potential Interest for New Hacker House in Redwood City - newhackerhouse

We find ourselves in a situation where we either need to move in August, or we need to find new room mates for our house.<p>There are six or seven rooms, depending on how we set things up, and three of us (a YC company) who are hoping to stick around. We thought we'd reach out to the Hacker News community to see if anyone was interested in moving in and forming a "hacker house" of sorts.<p>Price depends on how many people, and also we're hoping to renegotiate our lease after it expires, but it would probably be in the $800-$1000 range. The home is very large, with two rooms dedicated to office space, one of which is completely open right now. The bedrooms are available immediately.<p>The house is located in Redwood City, off Woodside Road. It's walking distance to plenty of food, but not quite walking distance to Caltrain (biking distance to Caltrain and Palo Alto). There's a big kitchen, huge living room (part of which could also fit desks), two fire places, back yard, dedicated parking, in a very quiet neighborhood, good for hacking. Comes with a hammock too.<p>If you're interested, post below or send an email to: newhackerhouse@gmail.com. We're happy to send photos along, and will probably post some later.
======
blazamos
The current Palo Alto Hacker House — 3 YC, 2 Google, 1 Facebook, etc.. — will
be looking for a couple of new housemates starting the first week in August.

------
profquail
I might be interested as well, especially if it's only going to be a 6 month
lease.

I'll send an email with my contact info so you guys can keep me in the loop.

------
newhackerhouse
There wasn't much interest so we're not keeping the house. Sorry.

------
krav
Does anyone know if there's a hacker house in San Francisco?

------
jasonlbaptiste
how long are you guys looking to sign a lease for?

~~~
newhackerhouse
Ideally 6 months, but we need to talk to our landlord.

